

Ask HN: How many $$$ per second does the US economy lose when EC2 goes down? - robert_mygengo

Just wondering :)<p>Anyone got a back-of-the-envelope calculation they want to share?
======
latch
If I had to guess, I'd say that's it amounts to a rounding error relative to
the "US economy"

------
pbreit
I don't have the answer but will point out that many estimations will
mistakenly forget to acknowledge that a certain percentage of web activity,
possibly a large percentage, simply waits for services to come back online.

------
xuki
It's probably up due to the fact that reddit is down too ;)

